# Plant?



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

Please identify and see all those roots do I need to trim this plant I am not sure what to do. I have added co2 to the tank and it has taken off.


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

Roots


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Don't know the name, but I have one very similar. I just lop bits off it when it starts going crazy, and replant them in another tank. Try to cut just below a clump of roots and the cutting should grow no problem.


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

Husky Jim, any help?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

8Jaws said:


> Husky Jim, any help?


 At your services...








Your plant is "Hygrophila polysperma" a very easy plant which minimum requirements.The more light you have the bigger and "bussy" it becomes!
The trimming is up to you and the only 'limitation' is that you have to trim it only if it has grown a lot and the light doesn't reaches the lower parts of the plant.


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

Thank you for the info!!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

you know how frank in the Piranha ID forum has those "help frank!" signs, the plant forum now needs one for Jusky Jim.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Paul said:


> you know how frank in the Piranha ID forum has those "help frank!" signs, the plant forum now needs one for Jusky Jim.


 Like this?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes! exactly like that one Judazzz. So is that one now added to the smiley collection?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Paul said:


> Yes! exactly like that one Judazzz. So is that one now added to the smiley collection?


 Not that I'm aware of...

Just pm Xenon the image url, and ask him to add it to our smilie collection


----------

